# New Shoes



## cbbrant (Dec 9, 2019)

My son and I spent a few hours yesterday getting my dad's 1949 American Flyer train set up and running. (Quality no cell phone time with my 12 year old son is hard to come by.)
The locomotive is a #295, and we found that the shoe on the right side has a hole worn through it and the left is looking pretty thin. Any recommendations on where I can get replacements?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cbbrant said:


> My son and I spent a few hours yesterday getting my dad's 1949 American Flyer train set up and running. (Quality no cell phone time with my 12 year old son is hard to come by.)
> The locomotive is a #295, and we found that the shoe on the right side has a hole worn through it and the left is looking pretty thin. Any recommendations on where I can get replacements?


If you're talking about the sliding shoes on the tender, you're 2 days late, I just sold a fellow member here my last 2 shoes. Your train should run without them...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I also recommend reviewing the post nine down from this one. It was posted by Sagas titled Shoes. The picture may be helpful. We know of no source for the exact original replacements, PortLines are close.


----------



## cbbrant (Dec 9, 2019)

It’s the piece circled in red.


----------



## cbbrant (Dec 9, 2019)

The train runs fine until it hits any of the track switches. Half the time the train will stop, so we thought that it might not be getting enough current due to the hole in that piece. And since it happens at all four switches so I don’t think it’s an issue with the switches themselves.

(I apologize for the complete lack of correct terminology.)


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Try cleaning the metal wheels on the tender if you haven't done so already. From the picture they look dirty. Also clean the track and the switches. Isopropyl alcohol 91% works good and you can get it at any pharmacy. rub it on and you'll be surprised at the gunk that comes off. The wheels should be enough to pick up power for the engine. The shoes were used to help the Air Chime Whistle in the tender to pick up current. As a side note, the 295 was produced in 1951 only. Hope this helps.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Do as Cramden says, those wheels look like they need a thorough cleaning. I see an arc spot on the wheel next to the worn out sliding shoe, that should not happen. See how it runs after cleaning the track, wheels and axle wipers. The 295 has the longer wheelbase 3 spring tender trucks so it should never stall on a turnout. If after cleaning it still stalls then it is likely the turnouts need to have the sliding contacts cleaned inside the base.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I found some copper cleaner at my local grocery store that works great. It will make
those wheels look new. Bright and shiny. My cleaner is called Twinkle. Use it on the
axle wipes also. Easier if you remove the wheels from the trucks.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> I found some copper cleaner at my local grocery store that works great. It will make
> those wheels look new. Bright and shiny. My cleaner is called Twinkle. Use it on the
> axle wipes also. Easier if you remove the wheels from the trucks.


Mopac I've been using Twinkle for some time now. There is story behind why I started using it though. I bought a box of train odds and ends at an auction. The box had Flyer, Lionel, and Marx stuff in it and at the very bottom was the Twinkle so I thought the previous owner must know something I don't so I tried it out. Worked great. So now I am a buyer of Twinkle. 

Kenny


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

I could be wrong but looking at the photo the shoes would appear to be box type (normally used on diesel trucks with some exceptions) rather than the levered ones I mentioned in the earlier post. If they are mounted on the side of the trucks then replacements can be had but as flyernut pointed out, it will run without them. Barry


----------



## cbbrant (Dec 9, 2019)

I removed the shoes because they were causing so much sparking. 

I tried cleaning the wheels with rubbing alcohol, and it got rid of some of the grime, but I think Twinkle will be my next step. 

The engine ran when I had it off the track and put wires directly to the wheels on the tender, but it sparked like crazy and stopped/started on the track. I checked the power to the track with a voltmeter, and it was fine. So my guess is the wheels have 65 years of corrosion and dirt caked on them. I’ll spend some time cleaning the track too.

Do any of you use a dremel on the wheels? If so, which attachment? The white felt wheel or the brass brush?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I use the brass brush wheel. If the wheels are brass the brass brush won't scratch them. If you can tell if they're steel or iron , then you can use the steel brush, but I usually stick with the brass one. Don't forget to wear eye protection, the bristles can and will come out while cleaning. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Idallgo, welcome to the MTF!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

ldallgo, welcome to the train forum. We have a good time here and we can learn all kinds of things to service our trains.
I sure have. Do you have some S scale trains? Check out some of the previous posts here.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Whatever happened to Cramden?? haven't heard from him in a long time...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed he was not posting. He was last logged in May 24, 2021.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He had a very nice collection of Flyers. Hope he is ok and just got tired of us.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, a very nice collection and a nice train room. I sent him a PM. Depending on his account settings it may put an email in his account registration email. Should I hear back I will post so.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good job Tom. Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good job Tom. Thanks. I hope this is not a double post.
It is, sorry.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are telling me I did a good job posting it more than once is OK!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Whatever happened to Cramden?? haven't heard from him in a long time...


Hey guys, sorry it's been so long since I've been posting. I did get Flyernut and AmFlyer's e-mails on my phone, thanks for wondering what happened to me. To make a long story short, with my wife deciding to retire with the onset of the virus, we decided to look for a place to live besides N.J. So not worth the cost to stay there. We found a small town in south/central Virginia and sold our Jersey house and bought here. It's a different world than what we left but we both really like it. So I've been busy with the new old house (making the wife happy) and the trains were put on the end of the list. My desktop is still packed away so I borrowed my wifes chromebook(not a fan) to post this. There is light at the end of the tunnel and have started to work on the new train room. I have checked in when possible but didn't sign in. Anway, I will try to get involved when possible. Very sorry to hear about Broke and his health. Again, thanks for asking. 

Post script: I didn't stop buying trains, e-bay can be a dangerous place to visit!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Cramden, glad to hear from you once again. Fixing up an older house to give the occupants what they want can be a big job.As long as there is a room for trains at the end then it is worth it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Lots of changes cramden moving. We were worried about you.
Hope you like your new place to live. I hear good things about Virginia.
We visited on a vacation once. We went to DC, Virgina Beach, and just
drove around the state.


----------

